# Bath day down on the Coast



## Gulf Coast (Jun 18, 2009)

Cage cleaning along with baths.. The summer sun was warm and sunny and the birds ate it up.. They drank in the warm sun and fresh water.. I love to roll their cages right out the door scrub them down with sponge and water and give the guys a shower at the sametime.. They love it.. Well Mr ED (the tiel) wasn't digging it today.. He just sat there holding the bars.. lol. Everyone get a shower outside except my African Grey.. He totally freaks out, so he gets spritz inside with water bottle.. Took a few pictures.. This is my first love.. My birds (pet wise) lol.. I have had and raised birds since I was a teen, even kept water turtles in my room but grew away from them and stayed with birds.. Kind of strange how turtles and have entered back into my life, and of course Waldo..  

Pictures~


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Wow! They are beautiful. I especially love the first one.


----------



## Isa (Jun 19, 2009)

Wow, They are beautiful!
I really love their colors, so amazing .


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 19, 2009)

My computer is real slow today and your pictures took a VERY long time to load. I love birds too. I have a pair of orange-chinned pocket parrots (brotogeris) that are nesting right now. I've always wanted a macaw and yours is beautiful! While I was waiting for the picture to load, what I had on my screen was a very big close-up of his cheek. Its amazing what nature does. Those feathers just fit together and blend so nicely. Does he bite? I imagine he could do a bit of damage with that beak!

Yvonne


----------



## Candy (Jun 19, 2009)

I love your birds they're very beautiful. I have two Cockatiels and I was able to put them outside today for some sun and fresh air. I bring them in at night though. I want to build a cage so they can stay outside though do your stay outside or in the house?


----------



## Gulf Coast (Jun 20, 2009)

lol Yvonne.... Yea he can and does if he doesn't get his way.. And if just if he starts speaking in the owner that use to chain him outside (remember the chain thread) you better jump back because he will start cussing and screaming in that mans voice.. Breaks my heart when he does it.. As the years pass that he has been with us, he does it less and less.. He use to do go off like that every couple of days.. Can you believe anyone could be so damn mean to something to majastic? Harley (thats his name) is a Hybred, He is what you get if you mix and Scarlet Macaw and a Blue and Gold, The do it to get the bright orange colors, kind of sunkist colors.. His colors just POP.. lol.. Harley is 15 years old. He has been with us for 5 years, even during Katrina.. His second owner was a Dr and her partner, They needed a home for him and my friend knows that once an animal comes to live with us thats it, they are home. So he suggested us and Here he has been ever since, We love him dearly.. 

Candy, Mr Ed came to live with me after Katrina, my friend aunt had him he was 8 years old.. She didn't have room in their fema camper for his cage and it was going to be atleast 2 years before the house would be finished.. I offered to just take care of him and then she could have him back but she was okay with it and knew he would be taken care of here for the rest of his life.. My best friend always says that when he dies he hopes he can come back as one of my pets and then he would never have to worry about anything.. lol... 

All my birds are inside..They pretty much have their own sun room, with plenty of sunshine and a great view... If they get to screaming to loud as they sometimes do. lol.. I can just shut the door and its pretty much sound proof and they can sing and scream until they got it out of their system, which is every afternoon. Thats when birds are more vocal. Mornings and Afternoon.. I wouldnt be able to sleep if they were outside.. So many night critters roaming around, including snakes.. Just last night we had a huge opossum at our back door.. but I know what you mean. tiels are very dusty.. 

Jessie my grey is my baby.. I started hand feeding him when he was 3 days old.. I have had him 16 years now.. He can say pretty much anything.. OMG I once tried to write down everything he could say and I finally gave up at 300 words and that's not counting the sentences.. He is my baby, Hmm already said that?? lol.. well he is.. 

Last but not least, Chico.. Blue Front Amazon.. He was a rescue.The lady had him outside in a cage with another parrot, she would feed them dog food.. She use to raise (or gave it a try) parrots but she never had any luck at it, so all she had left was Chico and another parrot and a pair of blue and golds.. She didn't want to have anything to do with them but would not NOT just hand the birds over. Of course she wanted money.. Chico was $400 (I choose to pay for him first, I took him home with me) The macaw pair, was suppose to be $1000 and the cherry head was gonna be $2 or 300 Then Katrina hit. She left the other birds outside during the storm and they died..  So I never had a chance to save them.. It breaks my heart.. They would have been safe with me... And she just want to bother bringing them inside.. Its all about the mighty dollar with some people..  

Pocket parrots are so cute.. with their short selves.. 

A very sweet lady that I know, has finches..  Shhhh, hubby doesn't know but as soon as they hatch and the babies are ready.. Im going to get a couple of them. I just love to hear finches tweet, and a canary.. OMG!! Nothing like hearing one of them sing..

The day we were out cleaning cages and giving the birds a bath.. As you can see they are all in their cages.. And sure enough I guess the sound of them talking singing and just making birds sounds. About 15 minutes into the shower and large HAWK flew 20 feet right over our heads.. I have read HORROR stories before where people would be sitting with their bird (wing clipped) outside and a hawk swoop down and grab the bird.. So just be very careful Candy.. Its a jungle out there.. lol.. oh and don't forget about cats.. Just make sure if you do put them outside make sure the enclosure is large enough and that they have shade and protection from the weather, heat/cold/ rain and wind oh and critter proof.. 


So sorry this was so long.. I think I was sleep typing. lol.. 
Also, thanks jlyoncc1 and Isa for the replies. 

Glad ya'll like the pictures..


----------



## Stazz (Jun 21, 2009)

Awwww Janice you have the most beautiful birds. Those really colorful ones are macaws right? Aw man they just catch your eye, they are GORGEOUS! Thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## Gulf Coast (Jun 21, 2009)

Stazz said:


> Awwww Janice you have the most beautiful birds. Those really colorful ones are macaws right? Aw man they just catch your eye, they are GORGEOUS! Thanks for sharing the pics



Awww thank you..  The first three pictures are of our Macaw, the next picture is of our African Grey, he is grey with a BRIGHT red tail, the next two are of our Cockatiel and the last picture is of our Blue Front Amazon. He is mostly green to help blend in with the trees in the Amazon but his tail and his the tips of his wings are a beautiful blend of orange, yellows, dark greens and black.. So pretty.. He was wet and thats why he looks goofy looking.. lol.. Our Macaw had already dried (when I grabbed the camera) from his shower thats why his feathers look so smooth and clean, all the rest were still wet.

Thanks for the kind comments..  I love my featherd babies alot!!!


----------



## Stazz (Jun 21, 2009)

African Grey's are amazing - my Uncle had one for YEEEEARS, fergie. I could pretty much have a basic conversation with her - very very intelligent ! I'd love to have one, one day ! In our dream menagerie hehehe


----------

